# nasty discussion going on/off



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

wrong forum. moved.


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> wrong forum. moved.


WHAT HAPPENID SIR


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would reccomend stayin out of the lounge bullshark...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe a christian forum is for you


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> wrong forum. moved.


WHAT HAPPENID SIR








[/quote]

This is the sort of discussion that goes in the Lounge, so he moved it to the Lounge.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

This section is like porn, or movies with violence...if you don't like it- simply don't look over here and your problem is solved!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> This section is like *porn*, or movies with violence...if you don't like it- simply don't look over here and your problem is solved!


no porn


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.

1. He posted this in Piranha Discussion which has nothing to do with what he is vasculating about.

2. Better for everyone to see his views on PFURY members.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Hey asshole, look at your post. You give everyone a migrain just trying to decode your bullshit from retard to english.

Don't come around trying to trow down everyone else when you can't even make a simple post.


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Hey asshole, look at your post. You give everyone a migrain just trying to decode your bullshit from retard to english.

Don't come around trying to trow down everyone else when you can't even make a simple post.
[/quote]
shame on you people you binch of bad guys making fun of everyo neits very sad


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> wrong forum. moved.


i
i thought mr hastitas was good men why he moved me here








[/quote]

I Smell another fake ID poster, wheres blacksunine when you need him...

u sr. suck @ life...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome to pfury

im pretty sure your gonna join another forum real soon, cause we are too fc# jackass/ashole/ and fc# moran for you to handle

so

GOODBYE


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.
> 
> 1. He posted this in Piranha Discussion which has nothing to do with what he is vasculating about.
> 
> 2. Better for everyone to see his views on PFURY members.


mr hasitatus sorry sir very very poor views about mimbers here i bitter go to other forums


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

are you really a bullshark?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.
> 
> 1. He posted this in Piranha Discussion which has nothing to do with what he is vasculating about.
> 
> 2. Better for everyone to see his views on PFURY members.


mr hasitatus sorry sir very very poor views about mimbers here i bitter go to other forums








[/quote]
cya


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> are you really a bullshark?


hell no, im guessing a plane betta.. poser!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...








A thorough purge, to weed out the bad seeds, would be helpful to turn this site in a respectable site again


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> shame on you people you binch of bad guys making fun of everyo neits very sad


Piranha Fury should require you to take a very simple english test before having your account activated. Easy enough so someone that still sucks at english grammer, such as myself, can pass it, but hard enough clueless dipshits like him cant get in.

Also a pair of tits on the screen so kids will get scared and click out of the website.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 10:50 AM
> Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> *A thorough purge, to weed out the bad seeds, would be helpful to turn this site in a respectable site again *


I'll help you.......now what was the question?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but cutting the amount of topics on here would help too, but that isnt goign to happen.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

were sorry for all of the f*cking swearing but some f*cking people are so f*cking stupid these days and cant finish a f*cking sentence with out f*cking saying f*ck.

anyways your f*cking welcome to stay or you can f*cking leave.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> check_ya_self Posted Today, 10:53 AM
> were sorry for all of the f*cking swearing but some f*cking people are so f*cking stupid these days and cant finish a f*cking sentence with out f*cking saying f*ck.
> 
> anyways your f*cking welcome to stay or you can f*cking leave.


f*icking "A."


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.
> 
> 1. He posted this in Piranha Discussion which has nothing to do with what he is vasculating about.
> 
> 2. Better for everyone to see his views on PFURY members.


sir i think sir u cin close this matter thanks its rilly bad


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im absolutely shure its an old banned member comig back for a laugh..









judazz, cmn why would you remove 98% of all members (inc me)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bullshark Posted Today, 10:54 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Oct 7 2006, 01:33 PM)
> 
> Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.
> ...


Nahhh, people need a diversion even if its kicking an amoeba.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I surf this forum everyday and very rarely do I see curses and things of tht nature. I have no idea what this new member is talking about.

If you don't like what you see, then leave.

Hater


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Bullshark Posted Today, 10:54 AM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Oct 7 2006, 01:33 PM)
> >
> > Actually I moved here for 2 good reasons.
> ...











YES FRANK


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted Today, 10:50 AM
> > Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> > *A thorough purge, to weed out the bad seeds, would be helpful to turn this site in a respectable site again *
> 
> ...


"What color is the wind", if I recall correctly









KiGrind: don't preach when you're as guilty of what I posted as most others that shared their 'wisdom' in this thread (remember saying "Hey asshole" to someone you don't agree with? Remember mocking people that don't speak English so 'eloquently' as you do? You wouldn't last a second if I could conduct a purge, that's for sure...)
btw: ever heard of people that don't have English is their native language? How about you show some g'damn respect to those people


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTe lounge is a messed up place, I leaned the hard way lol !

Deal with it and you'll get used ot all the foul mouthedness or just stay away


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This site is faboulous and has given me many helpful and life saving info for my Reds.

The SWEARING only enhances my surfing pleasure. This site would be trash without all of the wonderful swearing. Keep up the colorful language!!

The swearing only makes the people on this site more real to me.

Hope you all enjoyed my speech.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> are you really a bullshark?












r252352dermon, you made my day right there.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry







you'll get over it,







out... I did


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i am geting into it thanks budy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i am geting into it thanks budy
[/quote]
getting into what


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> were sorry for all of the f*cking swearing but some f*cking people are so f*cking stupid these days and cant finish a f*cking sentence with out f*cking saying f*ck.
> 
> anyways your f*cking welcome to stay or you can f*cking leave.


are you trippin on pot again ? you betta check ya self!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bullshark Posted Today, 11:04 AM
> QUOTE(luciferzone @ Oct 7 2006, 02:01 PM)
> 
> sorry you'll get over it, out... I did
> ...


Damn, that reminds me of someone.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

HOF?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> > Judazzz Posted Today, 10:50 AM
> > Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> > *A thorough purge, to weed out the bad seeds, would be helpful to turn this site in a respectable site again *
> 
> ...


"What color is the wind", if I recall correctly :laugh:

KiGrind: don't preach when you're as guilty of what I posted as most others that shared their 'wisdom' in this thread (remember saying "Hey asshole" to someone you don't agree with? Remember mocking people that don't speak English so 'eloquently' as you do? You wouldn't last a second if I could conduct a purge, that's for sure...)
btw: ever heard of people that don't have English is their native language? How about you show some g'damn respect to those people








[/quote]

It is funny, last me and Hollywood had the same discussion via PM, this place has changed in the last 4 years, and not for the better.

The board itself is slick and lots of good archived information, but the day to day discussion is poor at best.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> armac Posted Today, 11:12 AM ...It is funny, last me and Hollywood had the same discussion via PM, this place has changed in the last 4 years, and not for the better.
> 
> The board itself is slick and lots of good archived information,* but the day to day discussion is poor at best*.


I think that's why its called the lounge?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Bullshark Posted Today, 11:04 AM
> > QUOTE(luciferzone @ Oct 7 2006, 02:01 PM)
> >
> > sorry you'll get over it, out... I did
> ...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> > armac Posted Today, 11:12 AM ...It is funny, last me and Hollywood had the same discussion via PM, this place has changed in the last 4 years, and not for the better.
> >
> > The board itself is slick and lots of good archived information,* but the day to day discussion is poor at best*.
> 
> ...


See I knew you were a smart guy................................


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> armac Posted Today, 11:23 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Oct 7 2006, 01:13 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


You think ?







I just read a lot, that's why I wear glasses.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> wrong forum. moved.


i
i thought mr hastitas was good men why he moved me here








[/quote]

I Smell another fake ID poster, wheres blacksunine when you need him...

u sr. suck @ life...
[/quote]

I'm right here. Yeah either its a poser trying to get everyone riled up. Or its some oversensitive little girl who needs to grow thicker skin. Either way I haven't read any of bullsh1ts.. I mean bullsharks posts. 
however I do know that the lounge can get a little mean at times. It really don't bother me personally unless its racially charged. Idiots get flamed. This is the way of the internet. And this really has nothing to do with P-fury. 
I think what mr bullsh1t should have done is read thru on the lounge a little beore he jumped into the flames so he knew what he was in for if he made a retarded post. Not saying he did. again I have no idea who he is.

Altho reading some of his posts in this thread "Thanks buddy" yeah... sounds familar.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Things that make ya go







I love to sit back and watch


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey bullshark f*ck you and your f*cking shitty ass typing. hahaha make me drool. what a p*ssy christian f*ck. im not gonan have sex till my penis is chrisened lol ahahahaha!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Hey bullshark f*ck you and your f*cking shitty ass typing. hahaha make me drool. what a p*ssy christian f*ck. im not gonan have sex till my penis is chrisened lol ahahahaha!!!


someone needs a shrink..


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Hey bullshark f*ck you and your f*cking shitty ass typing. hahaha make me drool. what a p*ssy christian f*ck. im not gonan have sex till my penis is chrisened lol ahahahaha!!!


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

The place has too many topics and sub topics. So many topics that one topic is lost under a bunch of other junk, so how can a thread do anything? It usually takes 2-3 days before anyone does anything in most, if anything even goes on.

That is worse then the members needing to be "purged".


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol whos the oldest person on pfury??


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Aznplayer if the members list is correct.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok went thru post history. Bullshark. Why don't you mind your own buisness and not act like an ignorant f*ck. The thread your remarking on had nothing to do with you and you had no reason to go in it acting like a moron.



Bullshark said:


> The place has too many topics and sub topics. So many topics that one topic is lost under a bunch of other junk, so how can a thread do anything? It usually takes 2-3 days before anyone does anything in most, if anything even goes on.
> 
> That is worse then the members needing to be "purged".


No. Not really. Not if you use the View New Posts feature.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gonna start my own team on here since everyone else is. Its going to be called "Piranha Owners Againts Bullshark" POAB for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> REDBELLYRIDER Posted Today, 11:53 AM
> lol whos the oldest person on pfury??


Not me, I hope.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i am my own team


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont f*ck with team KOK


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

on your knees for the king


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Team KOK (Pronounced c*ck?) 

Just playing with you.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you wish you could play with me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you wish you could play with me


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Bullshark said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Hey asshole, look at your post. You give everyone a migrain just trying to decode your bullshit from retard to english.

Don't come around trying to trow down everyone else when you can't even make a simple post.
[/quote]
shame on you people you binch of bad guys making fun of everyo neits very sad








[/quote]







sorry but it needed to be said folks
he cant even spell


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

HOF??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hmmmm, seems to be a lot of playing going on. Time to leave the house and go see the coast. Have fun playing with each other.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Holy smokes, the maturity of the members is to cry about (as usual) - oh well, worthless people post worthless replies, so it was to be expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Bullshark, welcome to P-Fury.








The administrators made the decision not to set up a complete curse-filter on this site. Personally, I think it's nice because it allows people to fully express themselves. As long as people are respectful to each other, I don't have a problem with people cursing.

I hope in the long run you decide to stay with this forum, despite some of the posts you see here.

After all, curses are just sounds that we as a culture have assigned a tabboo value to.

*To any of the members making disrespectful posts in this thread:* P-Fury is an international  fish information board. Believe it or not, not everyone in the world speaks fluent English.

Posts mocking or castigating other mebers because they don't speak fluent English will not be tolerated. As an MAB member, I have no problem voting for members to be suspended or banned for making such disrespectful posts.

If you suspect someone's account is illegitimate, PM an administrator who can investigate the matter. Engaging the other person only risks chasing a member off the board if it was a legitimate account or fulfilling the 'trolls' wishes of causing disruption to the site if it is not a legitimate account.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks bullsnake- actually tho when i saw you posted i was expecting a pic of a queer in some type of thong or something


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thanks bullsnake- actually tho when i saw you posted i was expecting a pic of a queer in some type of thong or something










me too

how disappointing it doesn't


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

alan said:


> thanks bullsnake- actually tho when i saw you posted i was expecting a pic of a queer in some type of thong or something


:laugh: me too

how disappointing it doesn't
[/quote]

me three

but im happy you didnt

and agree with your statement 100%


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

KiGrind said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Hey asshole, look at your post. You give everyone a migrain just trying to decode your bullshit from retard to english.

Don't come around trying to trow down everyone else when you can't even make a simple post.
[/quote]

quit the attitude buddy. no reason to bitch like a woman experiencing her first bout with menopause.

give the guy a break and try not to act like such an ignorant, crab infested pubic hair. your uncalled for hostility makes you look even dumber than we all thought you were.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i eat apples.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

In before the lock. Please don't feed the troll if that's what we're dealing with here.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Hey bullshark f*ck you and your f*cking shitty ass typing. hahaha make me drool. what a p*ssy christian f*ck. im not gonan have sex till my penis is chrisened lol ahahahaha!!!


what is that all about ??


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow lots of free time on a saturday

/forsees this moving to HOF

/goes to finish aquarium stand

/and to get more tea


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

/get more beer


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Everyone is still here? Damn.









Time to go get me some.........what was I doing? Oh yeah, going to the coast. See you all later tonight....then again, maybe not.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

armac said:


> to members i am recently joine piran fury but i am really upsit and unhappy as all members are using abusive talking like fc# jackass/ashole /fckn moran, i think i will learn good thngs from members but i am rilly surry to say its bad i dont know what to go out


Bullshark, welcome to P-Fury.








The administrators made the decision not to set up a complete curse-filter on this site. Personally, I think it's nice because it allows people to fully express themselves. As long as people are respectful to each other, I don't have a problem with people cursing.

I hope in the long run you decide to stay with this forum, despite some of the posts you see here.

After all, curses are just sounds that we as a culture have assigned a tabboo value to.

*To any of the members making disrespectful posts in this thread:* P-Fury is an international  fish information board. Believe it or not, not everyone in the world speaks fluent English.

Posts mocking or castigating other mebers because they don't speak fluent English will not be tolerated. As an MAB member, I have no problem voting for members to be suspended or banned for making such disrespectful posts.

If you suspect someone's account is illegitimate, PM an administrator who can investigate the matter. Engaging the other person only risks chasing a member off the board if it was a legitimate account or fulfilling the 'trolls' wishes of causing disruption to the site if it is not a legitimate account.
[/quote]

Bullsnake said quite a bit of what was on my mind when I read this.....

Whether or not PG -13 material is allowed here, it can be explained to an iquiring individual who is offended with respect. Redbelly rider...seriously your ideology and attitude can find a new home..that type of blatant offensiveness is not needed, wanted or condoned here.......

This site is only as good as its membership, which has gone downhill over the last couple of years. There are some really good new members and I think we are heading UPHILL again...but it requires a little more maturity and patience than jumping on the newby.....we will never attract a better level of membership with adolescent banter leading the way....hell people we are something special, and our WORLD_WIDE membership is part of that ....so remember everyone here is not english speaking, not everyone is american, not everyone is on the same level of keeping ability, etc.....we are here as a unit...a giant cohesive group of people joined togetherby like interest and here to enjoy comradery, a little difference in opinion and the ability to learn, teach, talk, and communicate with others...represent yourself with that in mind......


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah i know lol,i think about it sometimes


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> Team KOK (Pronounced c*ck?)
> 
> Just playing with you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unbelievable....how disrespectful can we be in one thread. 4 warnings already issued and expect more to follow when I get a chance to read over more of the pathetically childish posts.

Closed.


----------

